# Playfully playing hard to get, HOW???



## Littlel (Jan 14, 2012)

My man has recently told me that he would like me to play hard(er) to get when it comes to our sex life. I guess it's to maintain the chase for him. I just have no clue how to do this. That may sound silly, but I have a healthy sex drive, and it's hard to say no, when I want to proceed, lol. My other girlfriends have given me some pointers, but if anyone else could offer any ideas to keep him chasin' his women, please help. The other thing is, isn't a women supposed to fulfill her man to keep him happy at home?? (I guess this is what he's asking for to keep him happy, and I don't want to disappoint, he's a special guy!) I appreciate that he communicates what he needs, I just don't know how to do it without being *****y or prudish...I don't know. 

thanks everyone.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Do a google search for *how to play hard to get*


A lot came up ... here's one that looks promising...

How To Play Hard To Get with a Guy - Lovepanky


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

> I have a healthy sex drive, and it's hard to say no, when I want to proceed, lol.


Sounds like wifey, It may be hard to say no but think of it this way - the more you tease him the hotter he will become for you.



> My other girlfriends have given me some pointers, but if anyone else could offer any ideas to keep him chasin' his women, please help. The other thing is, isn't a women supposed to fulfill her man to keep him happy at home??


Read that link Elegirl gave you, it's a few pointers. BTW You're not supposed to be cold or b-tchy when you do it. Let me give you an example of a tease, based on my wife's best (which drove me animalistic)

She wore nothing but a long T-shirt, it was long enough to cover everything but her legs. Whenever I tried to lift her shirt up to see the rest of her seductive body she pushed her shirt down (this is while she was cooking), when she said no to me it's not a harsh no, it's a playful no. Forcing me to use my imagination to see her naked.

Then we sat down on our glass table, and I was driven nuts by her continuing to cross over her sexy legs, giving me split second teases of her warm succelent lips down there. After a while I just couldn't take it, grabbed her with her saying no, telling me we have to finish dinner first, that it will get cold, lol, it didn't stop me. I picked her up on my shoulder with her legs trashing hehe. Threw her on the bed then she quickly covered herself up with the blankets giggling.

She didn't make it easy for me, and I loved it, and the best was when I finally had the prize in my sight, she let go, just for seconds, to give me my long desired tasting of her, before pushing me away giggling and drove me even more animalistic lol.

You see - she didn't turn me down, and was playful with her "nos", and she kept me going 
Try that on your boyfriend and enjoy the results.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I didn't get married to play games.

If you feel the same, tell him.

Playing hard to get is exhausting. What's wrong with wanting your man? Geesh.


----------



## Littlel (Jan 14, 2012)

"That girl" - that's exactly what I've always been thinking, and feeling. But at the same time, he's asked this of me, it's what he needs, so I have to be open...

"Randon Dude" thanks. this is exactly the type of advice I need. It's just never been the way I've played before...and maybe why my past relationships didn't last the test of time...I was too easy so to speak. (with them only of course). The playfulness, opposed to being harsh is what I need to learn. Cause to me, saying no, has always seemed like a negative hurtful thing.

thanks.


----------



## Littlel (Jan 14, 2012)

Elegirl...thanks, I have been flipping through articles on and off since you sent me the link. Some good stuff in there.


----------



## annagarret (Jun 12, 2011)

I think it's just the fun of the sexual flirting and chase that arouses the man...it's exciting


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

> The playfulness, opposed to being harsh is what I need to learn. Cause to me, saying no, has always seemed like a negative hurtful thing.


Well, there's a "no! *smile*", then there a "nooo! *giggle*", then there is the NOOOO!!!! 

It's not what you say, its how you say it!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

that_girl said:


> I didn't get married to play games.
> 
> If you feel the same, tell him.
> 
> Playing hard to get is exhausting. What's wrong with wanting your man? Geesh.


The idea is to be do different things. 

There is nothing wrong with wanting your man. That's exactly what you should do.

Playing hard to get in a teasing manner is still wanting him. But it's adding a bit of play to your life. Lovers should be able to play some, laugh, tease etc. It should be fun as well as passionate.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Get in the car drive 40 miles away and go live with a biker meth head. That's pretty hard to get.


----------

